

Google Lays Off Double Click Employees who fail entrance interview process - skmurphy
http://www.forbes.com/technology/2008/04/02/google-doubleclick-layoffs-tech-ebiz-cx_bc_0402goog.html?feed=rss_technology

======
skmurphy
I am baffled that someone ten or fifteen years out of college would have their
college grades given more weight than their work accomplishments. There are
certainly "late bloomers" and "street smart" folks who make a strong
contribution who didn't shine in college. A startup mimicking this aspect of
Google's approach will be missing a number of strong candidates.

